# Is this valuable??????



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/192799984121


----------



## bikiba (Jan 22, 2019)

2 seat *special *version and the spare tire on the back to take on those Rajasthan roads... i think he is undervalued


----------



## MotoMagz (Jan 22, 2019)

bricycle said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/192799984121



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/brights-special-edition-tricycle.145742/


----------



## PfishB (Jan 22, 2019)

Almost cried laughing.   Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 22, 2019)

everything that seller has is valuable


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2019)

PfishB said:


> Almost cried laughing.   Thanks, I needed that.



Welcome to our group!


----------



## OhioJones (Jan 22, 2019)

Pretty neat if I may say so. Had me at the original price of 6k. 4K makes me feel as if it is cheap and unimportant. Shame.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 22, 2019)

Doesn't look valuable to me, what a stupid question


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 22, 2019)

If I can't ride it, I draw the line even if it's really rare no matter what the price is. Having said that i'll buy anything for fifty bucks, but thats different.


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2019)

Such a deal....Free shipping from India!!  It's $3951.40 over what I willing to pay


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 23, 2019)

I wish he had 2 at that price ..... I would give the other to my therapist.


----------



## PfishB (Jan 23, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to our group!




Thanks!  Easing my way in, and enjoying it.

B


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 23, 2019)

Well he has a 95% seller rating he cant be all bad .....


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2019)

I bought a plane ticket.i want it.


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2019)

No


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2019)

Is it just me or is that really Ugly! ? ( a couple hundred $ maybe? ) and 95 is a really bad seller rating, funny one of his negative feedbacks said ne had a Dirty Tongue amoung many others.


----------

